# Strike indicator



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey guys. I have an odd shaped strike indicator I found last year on the chagrin that I have used for other finess fishing techniques and would like to figure out what it's called so I can buy some more. It is wide at the top and tapers inward toward the bottom, "v" shaped, lumpy texture which puts me in the mindset of an egg sack, it is about the size of a quarter, and orange with a slip float style hole through the middle. Any help is appreciated. If a photo is needed I'll do my best to upload one.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Other than the texture sounds like an E-Z slip strike indicator. They come in various shapes and sizes, you described one of the shapes but the texture has me stumped. Post a pic if you can, I would like to see it.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

A picture would help.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

don't believe I've ever seen that indicator..... I myself like white yarn indicators ..very sensitive to subtle takes...during the winter months I go with a white thingamobber in the 1/2 or 3/4 size.....The thingamabbor is a good one too but I still prefer yarn...the item in your picture could be some form of a imitation spawn bag...maybe????


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I use it for live baiting and light jigging early season crappie and plan to float-n-fly for bass with it. It is made of a hard foam and has a line-through type hole through it which leads me to believe it is an indicator/float, but I'm not that familiar with imitation spawn sacks to say definitively.


----------



## shoshomama (Jan 27, 2011)

It's artificial spawn sack not a float. I see these in Michigan when steelheading or chasing salmon. Sadly there is usually a large treble hook in them.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

They work really well as a float. Haha. Any idea what they are called or a link I can use to buy some?


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

I found a similar product called lil' corky clusters. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Flymaker (Jan 24, 2013)

BigFishHunter said:


> They work really well as a float. Haha. Any idea what they are called or a link I can use to buy some?



Do yourself a favor and go to caddis fly shop on line and look at the thingamabobber .....or if you have a cabelas near you they sell them as well....the thingamabobber comes in 1/2, 3/4 and 1'' sizes I believe. they will work as well or better than the thingy you have now. any fly shop will also carry them.....


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Google "Atlas Mikes Sac Attack" or "Luhr Jensen Gooey Bobs".


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

Flymaker said:


> Do yourself a favor and go to caddis fly shop on line and look at the thingamabobber .....or if you have a cabelas near you they sell them as well....the thingamabobber comes in 1/2, 3/4 and 1'' sizes I believe. they will work as well or better than the thingy you have now. any fly shop will also carry them.....


I have a few thingamabobbers and don't like them for the applications I mentioned. I'm not using them for any fly or fly fishing.


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

zimmerj said:


> Google "Atlas Mikes Sac Attack" or "Luhr Jensen Gooey Bobs".


The thing I have is hard solid foam. Those are both soft plastics.


----------

